# Recommendations for Stocking a Barb Tank



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello, I currently have just one Arulius Barb and a new big tank to fill. Other than more Arulius Barbs I was wondering what other barbs or types of fish you would recommend putting in the tank?

Would the Arulius Barbs do better with Tiger Barbs, Cherry Barbs, or are all types of barbs pretty much compatible with all other types of Barbs? :fish5:

Hoping for plenty of suggestions. Thanks for you help


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

are does fish african barbs ive seen a very simular fish in one of the issues of AFM at it said some thing like a congo barb they are rear cool why dont you try starting a west african tank alot of the fish in that area like jews cichlid, congo tetra and even elephant nose are colofull and cool looking.


----------



## Nobodynotime (Nov 7, 2008)

I just found something interesting in my tank I recently bought a roseline shark (denison barb) which is a large beautiful barb and I have several cherry barbs in there with it and they seem to enjoy following it around. It looks rather cool, just thought id throw that out there


----------



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello, thank you for the advice. Well I starte cycling my new tank with Rosey Barbs. I got just three. I then added the Arulius Barb to see how it would do. The Rosey's don't school all that much but when they do the Arulius Barb joins right in. They seem to love playing together. The larger Arulius Barb even seems to break up the nearly constant chasing that occurs between the larger Rosey and the two smaller ones. I know Arulius Barbs are schoolers but they get fairly large for a tank the size I have. It seems to be enjoying itself just fine with the Rosey's and likes having more room to swim around.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

If you aren't completely stocked up, check out odessa barbs. I have three in my tank and they are really neat.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

How big IS your tank?


----------

